# here's something to stir the pot!



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> http://hotair.com/archives/2011/09/08/labor-army-goes-to-war-in-longview/
> 
> Discuss. :thumbsup:


Clearly it is all lies, the Longshoreman where simply there to sell girl scout cookies and where framed by evil non-union workers.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

like the writer said, it IS ironic they were bullying their own kind...hostages! oh my!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a complete fabrication made up by non-union electrical shops to make the unions look bad.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> like the writer said, it IS ironic they were bullying their own kind...hostages! oh my!


You would think that would rise to a federal offense, not a misdemeanor.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Teamsters just like to fight


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

And they didn't even beat down a tea partier?

Lame.


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

It always amazes me when grown men act like 10 year olds.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

fondini said:


> It always amazes me when grown men act like 10 year olds.


Working construction you'd be amazed on a daily basis. :laughing:


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Now those tea baggers are a crazy bunch


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Now those tea baggers are a crazy bunch


Behold the display of ignorance :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Paging Noah the fraud, Paging Noah the fraud :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Now those tea baggers are a crazy bunch


Their so Evil all they want is less government and less overburdensome regulations, so they can create more ways for people to create wealth for them selves that is just so selfish allowing people to create wealth is horrible and should be stopped at all costs with the biggest government possible people must be kept poor so they will beg the big gonverment for food stamps and free public housing...:whistling2:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Now those tea baggers are a crazy bunch


They sure are, stormed a port, thought bales of tea into the water. Oh, wait you mean the TEA PARTY! *T*ax *E*nough* A*lready, thoese guys, yeah they have rioted...well they must have done alot of really bad things like...I guess they vote, that must be it.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

backstay said:


> They sure are, stormed a port, thought bales of tea into the water. Oh, wait you mean the TEA PARTY! *T*ax *E*nough* A*lready, thoese guys, yeah they have rioted...well they must have done alot of really bad things like...I guess they vote, that must be it.


So much better than the More Is Never Enough tax and spenders :thumbup:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Isn't Hoffa under the endzone at some football stadium?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Good. At least those Longview guys recognize that there's nothing left for them to do to keep their jobs except riot.

I'm with them!

And here's to the Cascadia movement, f**k all the rest of ya :thumbup:


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Good. At least those Longview guys recognize that there's nothing left for them to do to keep their jobs except riot.
> 
> I'm with them!
> 
> And here's to the Cascadia movement, f**k all the rest of ya :thumbup:


 Just noticed your from Newport...one of my favorite vacation spots :thumbup:

We plan on taking the kids up Pacific Coast Highway next year from San Diego to Seattle...defenitely staying in Newport again:thumbsup:

And in the interest of the thread....ya! f**k the rest of ya:thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Just noticed your from Newport...one of my favorite vacation spots :thumbup:
> 
> We plan on taking the kids up Pacific Coast Highway next year from San Diego to Seattle...defenitely staying in Newport again:thumbsup:
> 
> And in the interest of the thread....ya! f**k the rest of ya:thumbup:


So you're the bastard with the Idaho plates that I got stuck behind for 15 miles on 101 going 15 under the speed limit 

:laughing:

The tourist traffic in this town during summer is ridiculous, Highway 101 looks like a Los Angeles interchange at rush hour. And it's all Washington, California, B.C., and some Alberta plates. All the Oregonians know the back route to everywhere :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, and next time you come through, go eat at a place called Bay 839, down on the bayfront. Killer food there. Last time I went there was about 2 months ago and they had a bangin' hot waitress with fake boobs. It was great.

And if you haven't hiked the Drift Creek Falls trail up by Lincoln City, it's worth the excursion.


----------



## Widestance_Politics (Jun 2, 2010)

erics37 said:


> So you're the bastard with the Idaho plates that I got stuck behind for 15 miles on 101 going 15 under the speed limit
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> The tourist traffic in this town during summer is ridiculous, Highway 101 looks like a Los Angeles interchange at rush hour. And it's all Washington, California, B.C., and some Alberta plates. All the Oregonians know the back route to everywhere :laughing:


Couldnt have been me...I just spent the last Three weeks driving to Kentucky and back:thumbsup:
We hit Yellowstone, Deadwood, Mt. Rushmore, Indianapolis, Churchill Downs and many little spots between....
Hopefully I can drag my family out to the FAR east and pay homage to Ben Franklin someday...
Perhaps we will stop in and say Hullo to MdShunk?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was stuck in traffic for 30 min on my way to work yesterday. The local talk, coming from the Longshoremen seems to be it is only going to get worse, possible West Coast work stoppages. Supposedly, more people are on the way to fight the fight. I'll post some pics of the new grain elevator later, I can see it from my office.

http://tdn.com/news/local/article_e98046a8-da30-11e0-bd16-001cc4c002e0.html


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Perhaps we will stop in and say Hullo to MdShunk?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Well here's his house if you need to find it:


----------



## Skinnyelectrician (Aug 10, 2011)

Widestance_Politics said:


> Couldnt have been me...I just spent the last Three weeks driving to Kentucky and back:thumbsup:
> We hit Yellowstone, Deadwood, Mt. Rushmore, Indianapolis, Churchill Downs and many little spots between....
> Hopefully I can drag my family out to the FAR east and pay homage to Ben Franklin someday...
> Perhaps we will stop in and say Hullo to MdShunk?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


He lives no where near Independence Mall. But, I'm about 15 minutes away, tops.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> I was stuck in traffic for 30 min on my way to work yesterday. The local talk, coming from the Longshoremen seems to be it is only going to get worse, possible West Coast work stoppages. Supposedly, more people are on the way to fight the fight. I'll post some pics of the new grain elevator later, I can see it from my office.
> 
> http://tdn.com/news/local/article_e98046a8-da30-11e0-bd16-001cc4c002e0.html


The Union thugs should be shot next time. The company has every right to protect it's property. The public, who will be paying higher prices because of this, should also shoot at the Union thugs. 

Where can I sign up as a sniper? I wouldn't mind taking out a couple worthless thugs.


----------



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> The Union thugs should be shot next time. The company has every right to protect it's property. The public, who will be paying higher prices because of this, should also shoot at the Union thugs.
> 
> Where can I sign up as a sniper? I wouldn't mind taking out a couple worthless thugs.


Who's protecting the workers- go get em killer.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sparky3 said:


> Who's protecting the workers- go get em killer.


There are workers working there, just from another Union.

They had a job, they didn't want it. F-em. Let them go find another job, and then they can sit around and sulk about how good they had it, and how they shouldn't of done what they did.

There is NO excuse for damaging someone elses property under these reasons. 

If you don't like your job, the conditions or the pay, you have the right to leave it. No questions asked. You do not have the right to do what they did, and then claim they are protecting their jobs.

They are criminals, no better than flash mobs here in the city.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I wonder if it would be Okie Dokie for a bunch of Non-Union contractors to go burn down every Union Hall across the country, and then just say:

We are just protecting our jobs.

Hypocrites, I tell you.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> The Union thugs should be shot next time. The company has every right to protect it's property. The public, who will be paying higher prices because of this, should also shoot at the Union thugs.
> 
> Where can I sign up as a sniper? I wouldn't mind taking out a couple worthless thugs.


 Ya I remember just the other day going to work with my new baseball bat and tommy gun, got lots of complements on it to! Get real man, we are not thugs, we are working class people just like yourself. Your post makes you no better then the people in question.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

So, just to make sure I fully understand your position:

Unions can resort to violence in any way shape or form, but the general public, businesses, and Non-union folks must sit down and accept it?














I don't think soooooooooooooo....
It's time we fought back, and use fire against fire.

Count me in.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dnkldorf said:


> So, just to make sure I fully understand your position:
> 
> Unions can resort to violence in any way shape or form, but the general public, businesses, and Non-union folks must sit down and accept it?
> 
> ...


This is a not often occurrence, and no I do not condone what these fellas did, Shooting people like your suggesting makes you just as bad as them! BE DAMN SURE YOU START SHOOTING AT ME YOUR GONNA GET BULLETS FLYING BACK!:gunsmilie:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pot stirred buy the way!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> This is a not often occurrence, and no I do not condone what these fellas did, Shooting people like your suggesting makes you just as bad as them! BE DAMN SURE YOU START SHOT AT ME YOUR GONNA GET BULLETS FLYING BACK!:gunsmilie:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Okay guys, if we are going to have union topic then this pro union vs anti union crap has to stop. Every thread just brings out hostility and fighting words and that is not what we want ET to be. So please the next time you post a union thread please make sure we are not baiting the other side. By now we all know how the other side feels and it does more harm than good to keep going at each other-- their are advantages and disadvantages to both sides and things are not going to change. 

In that note I am closing this baiting thread.


----------

